
The Future of College Looks Like the Future of Retail - jonah
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2018/04/college-online-degree-blended-learning/557642/?single_page=true
======
Simulacra
By retail it means online. I’m not sure that’s true. Certainly in the for
profit market, but there is something to be said for going to a classroom,
interacting with others, and being at an academic institute. In person. It
seems “online school is the future” mantra has been repeated since we got
online, but we’re still no where close.

